# Just picked up an 82 Datsun 200sx hardtop.



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey everyone.. new to these forums. (I also own a 300zx and frequent twinturbo.net)... I just picked up a 1982 Datsun 200SX Hardtop w/ the Z22E engine. 82,000 miles.  The interior is starting to peel, and the body has some rust... and the engine has a wonderful ticking noise (i suspect it may be valve tap?..i would like to know if there is anything i can do to it... i just gave it a tuneup.)... but other then that its a solid car... so far.

I wanted to register here since this was the only forum i found pertaining to these old cars... and it would be nice to have some other owners give me pointers and tips on how to keep this thing running.

Anyway.. here are some pix...


















































-Rob


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

WOW pretty 200sx  It looks almost new, even mine doesn't looks in that good shape. welcome to the club :cheers:


----------



## maorr (Oct 10, 2004)

*'81 200 SX Original Owner*

You are so lucky to find a 200 SX in that good a shape. Had to do an engine swap on mine to a Z22E from a Z20E. A ton of work I did and still have a problem with spark generation. There is a problem with this vehicle and that is a poor design on the igniter module inside the distributor. I'm about to have to buy my third distributor because of this poor spark problem causing stalling which occurs at low speeds and also starting problems. I have kept the car because it gets great gas milage but would very mich like to divorce myself from the E12-81 igniter technology. I am wanting to make some changes in this area and reconfigure a different way for the sparking system to work. But all this is trial and error you know. I managed to put almost 194K miles on a Z20E engine from this car. Not bad! Thats the other reason I kept it. I still need to do some minor body and upholstery work once I fix the spark problem. Great looking car...

maorr




resorb said:


> Hey everyone.. new to these forums. (I also own a 300zx and frequent twinturbo.net)... I just picked up a 1982 Datsun 200SX Hardtop w/ the Z22E engine. 82,000 miles. The interior is starting to peel, and the body has some rust... and the engine has a wonderful ticking noise (i suspect it may be valve tap?..i would like to know if there is anything i can do to it... i just gave it a tuneup.)... but other then that its a solid car... so far.
> 
> I wanted to register here since this was the only forum i found pertaining to these old cars... and it would be nice to have some other owners give me pointers and tips on how to keep this thing running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

have you seen any wrecked ones like yours?
I'm looking for some body parts and I've not been able too find anything I'm looking for at here, if you can helpp tell me please .


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

Ville said:


> have you seen any wrecked ones like yours?
> I'm looking for some body parts and I've not been able too find anything I'm looking for at here, if you can helpp tell me please .



Nah, i havent seen any... try searching online - you should be able to find the front bumper, and fenders without a problem...

but yea - i know what you mean, my car is about 98% rusted... and its starting to wither away.

-rob


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

resorb said:


> Nah, i havent seen any... try searching online - you should be able to find the front bumper, and fenders without a problem...
> 
> but yea - i know what you mean, my car is about 98% rusted... and its starting to wither away.
> 
> -rob


yeah I've tried to search online but I just need few metallic mouldings and little stuff, anyway I think I've found a guy willing to sell it to me. thanks anyway


----------

